# Rotary cutter?



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

What dimension of blade should I buy for Theraband and latex?

What brand name do you recommend? Looking for one where you can get replacemen blades.

Any online store (excluding Ebay and Amazon) selling them? Shipped internationally.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

I use 45mm dia blade and my rotary cutter is a olfa,I tried a cheap cutter and TBH it sucked it kinda felt lumpy when I rolled it,since I've tried the cheapo on leather and it's ok but I recommend you go for the olfa for band slicing,blades and all are on ebay









[edit] sorry I never read the ebay thing,why not ebay? just curious


----------



## AlmostHuman (Jul 10, 2011)

Another thumbs up for the 45mm Olfa cutter , as for non ebay sales can't help you as I buy mine from the 'bay of evil ....


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks for the help guys.

I don't have an Ebay account (use to have) and the Local Revenue Authority treats Ebay and all Amazon or popular website as a 100% control and taxable!

There was an Olfa representative locally but it was closed down a few years ago and I can't find a cutter locally, so I've to buy from abroad.

So 45mm is the size I'm looking for.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

I could get from ebay and forward on for you ,you pay ship to me and ship to you







have a look see what you think

[edit] best price on ebay olfa cutter and blade £11.65 free post to me and spare blade olfa 45mm £3.90 free post to me

I actually got my cutter from the same


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

i fnd that using a 45mm one is the most effective... tungston steel is the metal type you want


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Thank you for the kind offer. I'll let you know.

I'll have a look on the websites around and see if I can't find any.

The trouble I get with Ebay is that customs ask you for the invoice from seller, receipt of your transaction and also your shipping is taxable. Any packet from ebay get a blue card and automatically you have something to pay.


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

one of the main things is a good sealth healing mat, i change mine about every month because it gets a few gaps it it after a bit that stops the blade cutting, at one point i thought it was my blade, so i put a new blade in and it still wasn't cutting good, then i turned my cutting mat over and it was fine - john


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

i got a rotary cutter i dont use any more went back to shoot gum rubber bands its a fisker


----------



## notchent (Aug 4, 2011)

I once tried a "Carl" brand "craft cutter" model that I found at a local hardware store, and it was terrible - not even usable. I've used razor knives to cut, and have gotten decent bands, but more mess-ups than I wanted, and it took way too long. Olfa 45 is what I settled on too, and a self healing mat - best setup I've found so far.


----------



## fatboy (Oct 26, 2010)

The 45mm Olfa is very good. Before replacing the blades try sharpening them. Sometimes they work better than new blades.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks for the help and pointers.









Self healing mats are very cheap locally in most stationary stores. I will get a good one.


----------

